

CS vs. engineering starting salaries - JonahSinick

Something that&#x27;s jumped out at me while researching salaries of engineering and computer science salaries is the fact that starting salaries of graduates of schools with well regarded programs (e.g. Berkeley, Stanford, MIT, Illinois, Cornell) are much higher for CS majors (~$90k&#x2F;year) than they are for mechanical or electrical engineers (~$65k&#x2F;year).<p>This is puzzling, because CS majors don&#x27;t make more money than engineering majors do in general, and according to some sources, even if one looks at the 75th&#x2F;90th percentiles of incomes within a given major, CS majors don&#x27;t make more.<p>What is going on here? Do salaries for CS majors from top schools start off higher but plateau faster? Are CS majors from top schools substantially higher than the 90th percentile of programmers (after controlling for age)?
======
USNetizen
Degree chosen has very little to do with market demand for talent.

